# Detour x Remi Babies!!! Pregnancy Confirmed!!



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

So happy to announce that Remi is "under construction" with Detour Babies! Pups are due around February 20. So, we (hubby) have alot of work to do. I should say he has a few more things to build me for this litter!

This is the "Under" litter! So, if anyone has name suggestions, Please help!! I will be posting pics here of the progress. Here is an ad announcement that my friend, Melissa designed for me


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Very excited to see these babies!!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!! Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with it all! 

I'm sure you, and your husband, will be very busy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Very excited for you and for all the future Detour puppy owners- as the owner of a Detour son I'm particularly excited to see this litter!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Good luck! I wish I still lived in Bay St. Louis. I'd be happy to come help socialize the puppies once they arrive.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! I love it when we have GRF babies!

The "Under" litter! Hmmm. 
here are some song idea...
Under My Skin
Under the Radar 
Under the Influence 
Under The Sun
Under Lock and Key
Under The Spell Of The Moon
Under the Boardwalk
and ...how about
Under the Rainbow?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Davidrob2 said:


> Good luck! I wish I still lived in Bay St. Louis. I'd be happy to come help socialize the puppies once they arrive.


For sure!! That would have been great! I will set up a webcam for this litter, so I will post that when pups are 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Congrats! I love it when we have GRF babies!
> 
> The "Under" litter! Hmmm.
> here are some song idea...
> ...


Thank you! I (hopefully) will name mine Flyin Under The Radar "Hush." My cousin thought of another cute one: Under Surveillance "Spy"
Or under oath "Judge""


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

YIPPEE! More forum puppies! I love the harbor view/Detour pups! 

Name ideas
Rythm's Don't Under Estimate Me 
Rythm's The land Down Under call name Australia 
Rythm's Under The Spotlight
Rythm's The Dance Under The Sun (or stars, moon, moonlight, starlight etc.) Call Name Dazzle
Rythm's Undercover Agent
Rythm's Grace Under Fire
Rythm's Under Your Spell
Rythm's One Under Par
Rythm's Under Played ? (insert word here, I don't have any good ideas)


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Rythm's Under The Sea call name Ariel could be cute 


ETA: You could do a playoff of Carrie's Underwood's name if you like country music.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

kfayard said:


> Thank you! I (hopefully) will name mine Flyin Under The Radar "Hush." My cousin thought of another cute one: Under Surveillance "Spy"
> Or under oath "Judge""


Yay! That answered my question - you are keeping one of the babies! 

Under Estimate (never under estimate these Detour babies ha ha)


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yay! That answered my question - you are keeping one of the babies!
> 
> Under Estimate (never under estimate these Detour babies ha ha)


I hope too anyway!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I am going to start making a list!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Y'all are so creative!!!! I love these names!!!!!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats, that's very exciting. Detour is a handsome boy indeed, he sure gets around!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wooohoo! Congrats!!! Been waiting on hearing this ..even tho I knew she had to be! I cleaned out my dining room (well moved it) to get it ready to be the puppy room. Have to clean up the whelping box and get the baby gates in so the room will be setup so Lilly can get used to it. And so much more.. Its never ending!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! You will have some beautiful puppies for sure! I'm excited for the webcam, hope you'll share!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

MaureenM said:


> Congratulations!!!! You will have some beautiful puppies for sure! I'm excited for the webcam, hope you'll share!


I will definitely post the link


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wonderful breeding! Lol, I want one. I would name her Rythm's Under Cover Angel- call name ZuZu (from it's a wonderful life).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Under Cover Angel: Zuzu
Grace Under Pressure: (Hemingway) - Courage, Hero, Gracie
Falling Under Your Spell : Magic, Voodoo, Cupid
Got U Under My Skin : Romance
Under A Lucky Star: Stella, Compass
Under The Influence: Tipsy
Under The Tuscan Sun(Tuscan is always high on my call name list)
20,000 Leagues Under The Sea
Kiss Under Da Mistletoe
Fly N Under Da Radar
Under The Table&Dreaming
Under The Gun
Under Siege
Everything Under The Sun
Under Cover Of Night
The Big Down Under (Aussie)
Under Heaven
Under Da Boardwalk
Sneaking In Under The Wire
Desire Under The Elms
Under A Blood Red Sky
Under The Sheltering Sky
Quigley Down Under
Winning The Over-Under
Under Arrest


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Under Cover Angel
> Grace Under Pressure (Hemingway)
> Falling Under Your Spell
> Got U Under My Skin
> ...


 Thanks Jill I love these!!! Now to come up with Call names!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on the puppies! Hope it is a healthy pregnancy!

The name that popped into my head right away: Under Pressure (call name Bowie or Queen)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So exciting! Lots of GRF pups coming soon! Love the theme ideas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, very exciting. 

Great theme suggestions everyone.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! These are going to be fabulous puppies and of course, I am partial to the Detour babies as well since they are going to be half siblings to my Ben


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is one of the new toys I bought about a month ago . So excited to see them go in and out of it! We are also going to build the Adventure Box and a wobble board to add with the rest of the agility equipment we have.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is just too cute  I am sure the little guys and gals are going to have fun with that


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats! This is so exciting to see the breeder's perspective from pregnancy to birth to adoption. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG! These are some lucky lucky puppies!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

That toy looks like so much fun! Can't wait to see all the other toys you will have too!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

CONGRATS! I like Rythm's Down Under Sydney!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh man! Can I have one?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Here is one of the new toys I bought about a month ago . So excited to see them go in and out of it! We are also going to build the Adventure Box and a wobble board to add with the rest of the agility equipment we have.


Cute and cool man!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I would call one "Quigley Down Under" (loved the movie) call name "Selleck".


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the wobble board Hubby made last week. We still have to paint and texturize it!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the Advemture Box! We spent all day on it! It was more time consuming than originally thought!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

For some reason, I can only upload one at Time


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

One more view


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Those are going to be some happy, talented and loved puppies. They will get so many good experiences before they leave home.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

tikiandme said:


> Those are going to be some happy, talented and loved puppies. They will get so many good experiences before they leave home.



That is what I am hoping for.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are the other toys. We have to re- touch the teeter and dog walk


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread- but CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Your pups will be half siblings to my Tucker  Detour babies are awesome- and Remi is GORGEOUS! You are right they will have nice heads! I love her look! This is wonderful  Sorry for the belated congrats- but I am so excited! I love Litter Threads 

Also We have that little "House" for our son and he LOVES it! What wonderful things you have planned for your pups! I love this  We should have a subsection for breeders and their litters... it's really fun and VERY educating for us to see what goes into raising and socializing our pups!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

LOVE the adventure box!!! Tucker's litter had one and it had some baby toys hanging on it... and he LOVES to play with the same type of hanging baby toys- so we bought him some.... we always supervise play but they are his favorite toys to play with! Yay! So far I want a puppy from Lilly x Tag and now Remi x Detour... Now if I were to actually get all these pups I'd be divorced and in the loony bin!!! haha I also LOVE LOVE LOVE your Litter theme! Awesome!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is one last picture of Remi on day 44!! iSight need to hire some extra sets of hands!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Those puppies are in for a treat. The big discovery toy should be a hoot; I can see them tchoo tchooing trough it with a nose poking out here and there. I love the adventure jungle gym; that is such a smart idea to get them all used to all kinds of materials, sounds, and sensations. The teeny tiny dog walk and teeter are just too cute. I want to come back as one of you puppies in my next life. You know we will want to see them experience it all, right ? 

Sweet, sweet Remi. A bit more patience and you will feel much lighter. Oh, wait, you will have a loadful of little tator tots to care for instead.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Goldenhopeful said:


> LOVE the adventure box!!! Tucker's litter had one and it had some baby toys hanging on it... and he LOVES to play with the same type of hanging baby toys- so we bought him some.... we always supervise play but they are his favorite toys to play with! Yay! So far I want a puppy from Lilly x Tag and now Remi x Detour... Now if I were to actually get all these pups I'd be divorced and in the loony bin!!! haha I also LOVE LOVE LOVE your Litter theme! Awesome!


I understand completely!! Surprised my hubby hasn't left yet!!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes! Please lots of videos and pictures  I know it be an extremely busy time for you but we'd love to live vicariously through this thread


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I will take tons of pictures!!! Promise!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see them.

Where do you get the ideas for the toys? Is there a website? I noticed my new puppy is very toy oriented more than any other puppy I have had. The breeder did have a little playground set up for them.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I make some, find some on Craigslist, and then buy some. I have a tunnel a bought and need to get the little tire jump too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the new adventure toy box! I would love to get my hubby to build one. It is hard enough getting him to help with the whelping box! Lol maybe I may try a hand at it. Just need to get comfortable with a drill and the saw!

I do have two tunnels already and and bought them a bunch of toys already.. But i like the idea of the box. Another thing to add to my list! Lol

Cant wait to see pics of these pups! They are going to be soo cute!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for taking pictures of all the toys!!!  The pups are going to have a blast! Can not wait to see pictures of them playing with all of those toys. I think the wobble board and teeter are awesome ideas. Do you ever worry about other puppies getting their paws stuck under the wobble board or teeter when another puppies use them?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Goldenhopeful said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread- but CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Your pups will be half siblings to my Tucker  Detour babies are awesome- and Remi is GORGEOUS! You are right they will have nice heads! I love her look! This is wonderful  Sorry for the belated congrats- but I am so excited! I love Litter Threads
> 
> Also We have that little "House" for our son and he LOVES it! What wonderful things you have planned for your pups! I love this  We should have a subsection for breeders and their litters... it's really fun and VERY educating for us to see what goes into raising and socializing our pups!


Oh my goodness! Tucker is gorgeous!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

These pups are going to be gorgeous! A big congrats to you! I love those Harborview dogs - they are just beautiful  I am looking forward to seeing updates on this thread.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Lucky Penny said:


> Thanks for taking pictures of all the toys!!!  The pups are going to have a blast! Can not wait to see pictures of them playing with all of those toys. I think the wobble board and teeter are awesome ideas. Do you ever worry about other puppies getting their paws stuck under the wobble board or teeter when another puppies use them?


On the wobble board, it is a new thing, so we will see! It will not be in the puppy area 24/7. I will only put that in with supervision.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sounds like you got a good plan!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have no idea how that angry face popped up on my post?!? Lol

And I did not have a problem with the teeter last time.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Update!! 10 more days to go and Remi is feeling it!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

We got the whelping box all set up and just hope out whelping pads come in time!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is our adventure box, hubby helped me! It was a task! I will post more pics of it soon.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

You guys did a great job on the adventure box! Before you know it lots of little ones will be having a ball with it !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are going to have so much fun with these toys!


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Your girl looks ready to burst with all those pups! Hope you get everything set before they arrive. Your adventure box looks so cool!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Your adventure box is a work of art! I want to play in that myself. Great job.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Here is our adventure box, hubby helped me! It was a task! I will post more pics of it soon.


It looks like the adventure box has mom's approval!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread! Love all the new toys and I'm so jealous of the web cam - that will be a treat to watch. You are getting so organized and ready, now you just need puppies! Give Remi a hug from us and tell her we wish her the best.


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

congratulations! I can imagine these pups will be stunning! awww, Remi looks ready! Hope she has a smooth delivery! Gosh, I love all the toys! can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Guybrush said:


> Your girl looks ready to burst with all those pups! Hope you get everything set before they arrive. Your adventure box looks so cool!


We are ready! Everything is finally ready... Just waiting on my whelping pads I ordered!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

So exciting!!! Looks great


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Congratulations! I am so excited for you just seeing all these amazing pictures and reading the thread! Please post pix when the pups are born. We hardly ever get to see newborn pix on this board!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the box..its huge! Esp. Compared to mine! Lol cant wait to see it filled with puppies!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Your whelping box is spectacular and looks like all is ready. Know this last week is going to crawl by, but very soon....Puppies!! Yea! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Here is the wobble board Hubby made last week. We still have to paint and texturize it!


Can you post a picture if it upside down for me? I asked my brother to make me one, but he doesn't know how I want the bottom done and I don't know either.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Adventure box looks fantastic-love it.

Prayers for a good delivery, looking forward to seeing pictures of the little ones.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Love the new adventure toy box! I would love to get my hubby to build one. It is hard enough getting him to help with the whelping box! Lol maybe I may try a hand at it. Just need to get comfortable with a drill and the saw!
> 
> I do have two tunnels already and and bought them a bunch of toys already.. But i like the idea of the box. Another thing to add to my list! Lol
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of these pups! They are going to be soo cute!


Avidog sells them if you don't want to make your own. 
Avidog’s Adventure Box - Avidog


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Countdown… what day do you think it will be?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Countdown… what day do you think it will be?



I don't know! She is due next Thursday, so 8 more days... I will be happy if she makes it until Tuesday. Poor girl is miserable!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Eowyn said:


> Can you post a picture if it upside down for me? I asked my brother to make me one, but he doesn't know how I want the bottom done and I don't know either.


Hope this helps. I did mine a little bigger than the avidog site. I think the height was the same, but I made it 30"...I can't remember. I will have to check when I get home.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The pups are going to have so much fun 

Looking so forward to seeing pictures of the little ones


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

That adventure box looks like so much fun! You are ready for those pups! Can not wait to read how many the x-ray shows!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh I can't wait to follow along ! I have viewed all your posts on your puppies. How exciting !


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got home from the vet with Remi girl. She weighs 87 pounds!!! She was only 76 pounds with her last litter. Poor girl, no wonder why she is miserable! The x-ray we did came out really light and it is not digital :-(. Vet counted 9, but said maybe a few more bc of the lightness in the middle where we could not see.

I just hope for healthy pups and an easy delivery!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Our picture wasnt the greatest either. I think Remi has 10.. Lol i so wished I could have weighed Lilly. I know she is pretty heavy! Lol


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

My girl had 12, 12 and 14 with the 3 litters we raised. (With the last litter, she kept hiding 2 of them as if to say "I am only supposed to have 12!")

And beware xrays! We had one done 2 weeks before whelping with our Chihuahua earlier in the winter. They 'saw' 2. She had 4. 

Can't wait to see the pics of the pups. I can live vicariously through this thread!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, can you tell me about the PVC pipe railing in the whelping box? My wife and were guessing its a anti-puppy squish rail?
Also, I think someone asked for this earlier about the pivot on the wobble disc?

Thanks for sharing this litter experience, I have never been involved with a puppy birth but from seeing this and info from my breeder it is a monumental task that maybe gets under-appreciated by the puppy buyer.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Had to separate


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, 9 to 11 half siblings to my little Yogster! I cannot wait to see these little cuties. Sending you good vibes and wishes for a smooth whelping and a happy and extremely healthy Mom and litter!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck will be gorgeous pups...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

It is just a 2" PVC cap


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

1stGold13 said:


> Had to separate


Yes, it is to try and keep the puppies from being squished . Something they can fit under if pushed to the side where momma can not lay on them.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, good luck with Remi! What a litter!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Hope this helps. I did mine a little bigger than the avidog site. I think the height was the same, but I made it 30"...I can't remember. I will have to check when I get home.


I was asking about the wobble board, but this was helpful to. I am thinking I will have to wait till the next litter for the adventure box, as I have already maxed out my brothers patience of making me things for the puppies!

I can not wait till the Under puppies are here. You are going to have your hands full with that many puppies! I am jealous of all the puppies kisses you will be getting!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

kfayard said:


> I just hope for healthy pups and an easy delivery!!


Yes! Sending best wishes to Remi.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Only a few more days. Good Luck Remi and we are all wishing you a perfect litter. Hang in there girl, it is almost over.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats Remi!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys..just saw on FB (somehow missed it from last night) that Remi has been sick.. They arent sure exactly what it is but could be hydrops or a virus. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!! We need everything to be good and that she delivers a nice healthy litter!

Hopefully Kelli will come on here and update but I am sure she is stressed and worried!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending positive vibs to Remi and her pups....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing all of this...sending good thoughts and prayers for a healthy delivery for mom and pups.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope Kelli doesnt mind..need continued prayers.. Here is her FB post. 
Kelli: Plan is to take it hour by hour, day by day right now. Just picked her up and she has has no vomiting or diarrhea for 12 hours.
about an hour ago ·

She also said she still has fluid on her. (This is where she is worried that it may be hydrops). 

So again..continue prayers heading her way from us!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Hope Kelli doesnt mind..need continued prayers.. Here is her FB post.
> Kelli: Plan is to take it hour by hour, day by day right now. Just picked her up and she has has no vomiting or diarrhea for 12 hours.
> about an hour ago ·
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Alison. It has most certainly been a stressful last 5 days. I will post more in just a little bit.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh Kelli! I hope and pray Remi and the puppies are alright! How are they? How are you? That would be so scary, I can not imagine what you are going through!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I will try and give a shortened version. Remi started having diarrhea Tuesday. Then she started vomiting Wednesday. I brought her to my Regular vet for an X-Ray. The X-ray was light (very light). It was hard to count puppies. I thought it was because it was not a digital xray and maybe the setting was off. Vet had counted 9... I never saw 9, but whatever.

We picked up some I/D and was going to try a bland diet first. Her appetite was not any better Thursday, she was still having constant and horrible diarrhea with intermittent vomiting. My gut told me something was not right. I was supposed to leave and take Cannon to a hunt test in Florida (which obviously was not happening now). Upon arrival, I wanted them to run a fecal to rule out coccidia or any other intestinal parasite first. That was negative.

We were just going to take some better diarrhea meds home bc I did not want to expose her to another X-ray, but something just told me to do one. She weighed 88 pounds (normally 64). She was 76 with her last litter of 8. We did a quick digital X-ray and we can clearly see 6... Maybe a 7th. The X-ray was still cloudy and most likely excess fluid (more than normal).

Took her home and started Lasix and prolactin. Friday, she was worse. She had constant diarrhea through out the day and vomiting. Took her back to original vet and had her listen to her heart before the weekend. She gave me a safer drug other than Lasix as I requested. Picked up some dandelion root. I was thinking hydrops and this treatment or protocol has been successful for other breeders.

Decided to go to a specialty clinic Saturday morning in hopes that we could see an internist. (We have no good repro vet anywhere near me, so have to be my own advocate here). Thank goodness for my breeder friends for the advice and wisdom. 

A regular vet looked at her 1st. They did ultrasound and said the puppies were fine and they were moving all over. Thank goodness. I left her there for a few hours because the internist was coming in and she would do an echocardiogram on Remi to make sure her heart was okay. Everything came back normal. Lungs were normal, no dehydration, alert, bloodwork was all good. 

So relieved there. I still do not have a definitive diagnosis. We just got home about an hour ago. She are some lean ground meat and taking pills in a little cheese. Her last BM was very small, but starting to harden. She has not had anymore vomiting in over 14 hours.

We are taking it hour by hour, day by day right now with her. Whenever anything changes for the worse, she will go in for ultrasound. Her life is more valuable than the puppies. She is on day 58 today. So, if we could make it to Monday/Tuesday that would be great. Most likely we will be doing a c- section bc of the excess ascites. It is the best way to go for something like this.

So please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thinking and praying for you guys, Kelli. 

I read way too much bad news this morning from two other people, including another Detour litter.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Megora said:


> Thinking and praying for you guys, Kelli.
> 
> I read way too much bad news this morning from two other people, including another Detour litter.


I know I saw the other detour litter. I am so saddened byb that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers from our house for both of you.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am glad you were able to update us. I am praying hard for you guys! I couldnt imagine what you are feeling and going through. Just this normal worry stuff isnt easy..to have that added to the mix...wow! 

This has not been a good week for me alone at work and when I saw your posts my heart sank. Positive thoughts and prayers for a healthy Remi and healthy pups!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just hoping all comes out ok for you and your beautiful girl. I have been on both ends of good and bad. When all goes well, it is great! So positive thoughts that all will continue smoothly for you and your gorgeous girl.


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh my! Thinking of you. I sure hope Remi gets better soon and all puppies are good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Many positive thoughts and prayers for you, Remi, and those puppies.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kelli is so proactive and knows Remi so well- I admire the level head and decisive action here. Breeding, at times, is so much scarier than it seems like it will/should be.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

First place I came to this morning...praying you all had a good night and that things continue to improve.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Continuing to think of you <33


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope Remi had a good night and things continue to improve. Keeping fingers crossed she makes it until early week and feels better each day.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent to you and Remi. 
I hope she continues to get better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope Remi is doing better, wishing her continued improvement in health and a safe uneventful delivery of healthy pups and remaining a healthy mom.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Many prayers for Remi & her pups along with her two-legged family members.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

She is in better spirits this morning. She is eating. No more vomiting, but still having diarrhea, just not as much.

Most likely we will have to section her Monday/Tuesday.

Thank you everyone for the continued prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am just seeing that Remi has been sick - I'm so sorry. What a worry. I hope she had a good night and is on the road to recovery. Good news that the puppies are doing well. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry Remi has been sick. 

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread now, I am so sorry, thoughts and prayers for a healthy momma and bouncing healthy puppies!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad she is better! Please keep us posted. Fingers crossed that all is well.


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm just reading the updates about Remi. So sorry to hear this! I will be praying for you guys. I know you must be tired and stressed. Stay strong!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Praying for her, her pups, and you. Hold on mama!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear Remi isn't feeling well. Sending healthy & happy wishes your way! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of you tonight and sending prayers for tomorrow. Praying for a successful delivery.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Keeping Remi and her puppies in my thoughts. So happy to read she is feeling a little better.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Any news on Remi?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Ditto, what she asked??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Haven't posted but have been following....looking for a good news update!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Remi is doing pretty well right now. Her temperature dropped this morning. We decided not to do c-section. She lost over 4 pounds since Saturday of fluid. She is eating great and poop is starting to firm up. My vet is on standby incase I need her. So please send positive thoughts! Thank you for thinking about us!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet Remi--she looks huge! Sending healthy puppy and mommy thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay! Glad to see her home and doing better. Continued prayers coming....


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Remi is doing pretty well right now. Her temperature dropped this morning. We decided not to do c-section. She lost over 4 pounds since Saturday of fluid. She is eating great and poop is starting to firm up. My vet is on standby incase I need her. So please send positive thoughts! Thank you for thinking about us!


Thank God she is better. I will continue to pray for her! How are you holding up with all the stress?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to read she is feeling better! Love the picture of her in her box with her toys. Still sending those positive thoughts.


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Glad to hear Remi is doing better! Hope your hanging in there too! Can only imagine how stressful this must have been for you! Sending hugs for you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Soooo glad she's doing better, she looks like she's smiling!!! Continued good thoughts for you all!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

She looks great!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Any time now! Sending Remi my prayers for easy births and thinking on you Kelli. So glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Missed this thread completely. 

I gathered that Remi was due pups whilst reading through the Lilly x Tag thread yesterday and then found this thread. 

Gosh how my heart sank for you half way through when I realised she was feeling poorly, I skipped a little to nearer the end to find out how she is and so pleased that shes feeling better now and heres hoping for a full and speedy recovery in time for the birth.

Postive thoughts and prayers coming your way from the UK.

Gill


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

No pups yet. She is starting to nest and still panting. She attempted to chase a squirrel this morning, but her fat butt just could not catch it. Poor girl 

We knew no pups were coming overnight, so we did get plenty of rest!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you and Remi a smooth delivery, and healthy babies!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep us all posted!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder if silence means she's very, very busy? Hope so!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I believe Remi has started to whelp..


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We're all pulling hard for you Remi and Kelli!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> I believe Remi has started to whelp..


Oh how exciting!!! Our puppy was born a little early, this past Saturday. Their due dates were the same though as Remi's. I was hoping for identical birthdays but I guess one can never predict nature. :bowl:

Best of luck!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed and hope to hear news today. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything went fine, Remi had 8 puppies though 1 boy we could not get going after working on him for quite awhile :-(

We have 7 precious babies at the moment, 5 girls and 2 boys. One boy (smallest is hanging in there, but going to go out him on oxygen this morning). 

I will give more details as soon as I can. Did not sleep but maybe 30 minutes last night.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for the update, I am sorry for the loss and hope the little boy will pull through and get stronger. I hope you all get some much needed rest. RIP little one...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the one little boy, but saying prayers that all the other puppers do well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry about the little boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the one little baby boy. But glad to hear Remi is doing well and had seven other babies. Sending positive thoughts for the little boy who is hanging on.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the little one that was lost. I'm sure you did everything possible. Big hugs and kisses and lots of growing/warm/healthy juju for everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of the little one, prayers for the little guy who is hanging in there. 

I know you must be exhausted, hope you're able to get some rest today.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am so sorry that the little boy didn't make it. RIP little one. I will be praying for the other little boy. I am so glad that Remi is doing well and the rest of the puppies are also doing well.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about the loss of the one little boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for the littlest little boy and that he gets stronger fast. 

Congratulations to all of you for 7 new little fur babies


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of the little one. Hoping the other little guy is doing better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Sending prayers and hugs to you, Kevin and of course Remi and pups

we are all pullling for the little one!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Best wishes to you and to Remi. Glad she came through well. Was thinking about you guys a lot yesterday-- I figured you were very busy...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats on your babies! So sad to read about the one boy who did not make it. Sending positive thoughts for the other boy who needs some TLC. How is Remi doing? You must be so tired!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been painting all day and just saw the post in FB and now here. So happy Remi is doing well. I'm sorry for the loss of the one boy. Praying all of them will strive and be healthy.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to hear everything is going better. I am hoping the other little boy starts thriving soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MommyCox (Jan 6, 2014)

Just found this thread. So very sorry for your loss  lots of prayers coming for the little boy. It's just bittersweet.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi guys! Sorry for not posting! I have been so sleep deprived!! The little guy is breathing better, lungs are clear. I just need to for him to gain weight. He is eating good, but just can not get weight on him. So, I tube fed him this morning.

Here are some pics of the 7 and Remi.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Look at those little munchkins! So cute. Thank you for posting. You must be exhausted. I hope the little guy starts gaining soon. I'm sure he will with your care.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

little squirmy puppers! they are beautiful. hope you all get some sleep soon. Remi looks tired... She does great work!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

OMG they are so cute. Congratulations to you and the whole puppy family! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for posting pics, sure you are super super busy! They are so adorable! Congrats to you and Remi


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Remi cracks me up, she looks very comfy. LOL

all the best to the little one


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing even though you're so exhausted. Hoping that the littlest guy gains strength and the rest continue to thrive.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures! I hope the little boy starts putting on some weight


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, mom and pups are just too cute. Ben sends his best wishes to his half siblings and is telling his little half brother to hang in there and get stronger.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the beautiful pics of Remi and her kids. Is Remi feeling better now too?


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

omg they are SUCH LITTLE MUFFINS. thanks for posting! I'll be glued to the webcam in a few weeks.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

The picture of Remi cracks me up! Love the adorable puppy pictures. Hope the extra food you got in that little boy gets weight on him.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I love reading through this thread! Such beautiful puppies...and boy is their world going to be full of fun things you've made for them in the next 8 weeks! Can't wait! :-D


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my 2nd biggest girl at 19 oz. She just ate too much and when I picked her up like this... She was comfortable and went to sleep.

My biggest is 20 1/2 oz, 19, two that are 17 1/2, 17, 16, and then little guy at 10 1/2 oz! Both the 16 and 10 1/2 oz pups are boys!

Fat girls...


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

FOOD COMA! Love it!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ha! She looks like a fat little raindrop. So very cute and the litter is so beautiful. Glad pups are here and know Remi is loving getting her slimmer body back. Having to carry around a litter must be so hard.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are just too cute!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She's got a Buddha Belly! Adorable!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Here is my 2nd biggest girl at 19 oz. She just ate too much and when I picked her up like this... She was comfortable and went to sleep.
> 
> My biggest is 20 1/2 oz, 19, two that are 17 1/2, 17, 16, and then little guy at 10 1/2 oz! Both the 16 and 10 1/2 oz pups are boys!
> 
> Fat girls...


What a doll...want to pat that plump belly!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love the chubbas! Keep up,the good work!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope you are getting some sleep while they are all sleeping. Love the little chubby girl after eating her dinner... Have a great weekend with your gang!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How are you, mama, and all the babies doing? Any new pictures to share with their adoring fans?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for asking. It has been a rough last few days for the husband and I. We lost our Brown boy yesterday. I sent him off to the lab for a necropsy to determine what happened to him. He started not nursing Sunday and it just went worse from there. Distended abdomen. I tried everything: SQ fluids, karo, kept him warm, put him on antibiotics, tube fed him. 

I think there was something wrong with his intestines. He was doing so well until Sunday morning. 

On a more positive note, the other 6 are thriving and my little squirt (lime green) is now a pound! I have 2 girls that are 2 pounds and the other 3 girls are closing in on that. I will try to start a new thread today with 1 week pictures.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Brown Buy, RIP sweet little angel....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Thanks for asking. It has been a rough last few days for the husband and I. We lost our Brown boy yesterday. I sent him off to the lab for a necropsy to determine what happened to him. He started not nursing Sunday and it just went worse from there. Distended abdomen. I tried everything: SQ fluids, karo, kept him warm, put him on antibiotics, tube fed him.
> 
> I think there was something wrong with his intestines. He was doing so well until Sunday morning.
> 
> On a more positive note, the other 6 are thriving and my little squirt (lime green) is now a pound! I have 2 girls that are 2 pounds and the other 3 girls are closing in on that. I will try to start a new thread today with 1 week pictures.


I'm so sorry you lost your little guy! Was he the pup that was struggling in the beginning? I hope the doctor can tell you why.

I'll look for your new thread. I love seeing the puppies.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OutWest said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your little guy! Was he the pup that was struggling in the beginning? I hope the doctor can tell you why.
> 
> I'll look for your new thread. I love seeing the puppies.


 
Nope, Little guy is doing great and thriving. Well the lab will hopefully give us more answers.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss ... Keep us posted!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry about your loss. Glad to hear the other pups are doing good!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Awe so sorry about your pup. I am glad everyone else is doing well. I hope thing get easier for you. Sounds like it's been a roller coaster. Your thread is making me anxious about our litter that was born a few days earlier. I am waiting to receive a pup from a set of 11 and I keep thinking of something happening to them... Last night I had a nightmare that some horrible virus infected the litter and they passed away. SIGH! I guess it's just the stress of it all. Thank goodness I am not the breeder. I dunno how you all do it.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sad about brown boy  Let us know the results when they are in. Happy the others are doing so well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost the little brown boy. I hope you get some answers from the lab. I'm glad the others are thriving. Remi doing well, too?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

How is Remi doing? I am so sorry about the little boy! That is always heart breaking!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry, hopefully the tests will give you some answers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry you lost brown boy, sleep softly little one.

Good news about lime green itty bitty


----------

